# where to start?



## lavi (Jul 31, 2010)

hi every body i am new in blindsolve but not in speedsolving, my avarge (3by3by3) is 45 second
i just want to ask you all where should i start to learn solve blindsolve?
1.where sould i start? 
2.what method is the most popular? 
3.do i need to learn new alg?

thank for you all
hope that i will solve it blind soon


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 31, 2010)

1. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search.php


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 31, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> 1. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search.php



LOL


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 31, 2010)

1. I dont know 
2. old pochmann 
3. y perm t perm and maybe j perm


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> 1. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search.php



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9213

To the OP- 
You might try 3OP at http://cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.html macky's site, or Classic() Pochmann at Joel's site. http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold


----------



## Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Click this

Oh and click this

Might wanna click this too

Oh hey and I also found this


----------



## Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Tord said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Might wanna click this too
> ...



What do you mean? The link works fine...


EDIT: Oh I see, thanks.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> Oh hey and I also found this


?? lol


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 1, 2010)

lol edward you pwned me. One thing about BLDsolving is you want to (or at least for me) practice just execution.


----------



## lavi (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so thank you all
I just read the 3-Cycle method in the: cubefreak.net website for a long time and just was surprised to see that there are a lot of new alg.
Is it true? there are realy so much of new alg?

I dont realy understood the ep and eo 
i think that the corner cases i understood well

Thank you all again and hope to get more help


----------



## Joël (Aug 3, 2010)

lavi said:


> Ok so thank you all
> I just read the 3-Cycle method in the: cubefreak.net website for a long time and just was surprised to see that there are a lot of new alg.
> Is it true? there are realy so much of new alg?



In theory, you can bld a cube with 3op using 4 algs... But learning more algs will only make it easier for yourself, not harder, because you'll be able to do it more efficiently, and less thinking.


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 5, 2010)

*rickroll'd*



Edward said:


> Click this
> 
> Oh and click this
> 
> ...



I just god RickRoll'd


----------

